# Nifty Seat



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thought I'd share a website i found that has this neat looking seat. Will be looking at it in person as Im home for 6 days starting today and its only 40 miles away from me where its made.








http://www.nifftseat.com/index.html


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not a bad idea...but do they make one with as a recliner


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for the heads-up-------A-22----I'm going to check it out----lets us know what you think-sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks as though it will wok good for all you guys that don't live in rocky areas. I guarantee you'd be balancing on that one point all day long here.

Enjoy your time at home Antlerz.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have one similar that folds up where you could tote it in a Back pocket of most hunting pants its just not camo but that could be easily fixed. the metal is kind of an hourglass folds out and locks in place, Very light and Portable.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Didnt get the time to with honey do's and quality family time to be addressed. I need a clone.


----------

